# What is comparable with Black Market Mob?



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

off the forum for a long time:

I think the black market mob is one of the top frames out there as is brooklyn machine works. I love the frames b/c of their simplicity, quality, design and the fact that they are handmade by a person you can actually talk to if you needed to.

What is similar?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ganze said:


> off the forum for a long time:
> 
> I think the black market mob is one of the top frames out there as is brooklyn machine works. I love the frames b/c of their simplicity, quality, design and the fact that they are handmade by a person you can actually talk to if you needed to.
> 
> What is similar?


there are a ton of bikes that are similar, because a LOT of companies have copied Blackmarket's geometry for their dirt jumpers.

basically you're looking at 69 head angle, 15.7 chainstay, 12.25 bottom bracket height, and 22"-ish actual top tube.

check these:

*(Pic posts only, no discussion!): The Lineup of 2010-11 complete DJ/Urban/MTBMX bikes*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=707301


----------

